# JAVOedge Pink Croc Case - Any male takers?



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, I am aware that the Pink Croc case from JAVOedge has a girlish color to it but just out of curiosity, how many straight masculine guys will take it with them everywhere they go? Anyone have said male friends who own/carry this case or similar pink portfolios? I wonder how popular is the color pink for guys...


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I think lack of replies, might be your answer


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Awwwww.

I think it's all about confidence. 
If you love the color, carry it. It would probably help if you'd coordinate the color somehow. If you're a guy, do you wear pink ties with suits? Polos? Button-ups? It's a nice soft shade of pink so I don't think people will judge you as much as if you were carrying a Barbie bubblegum pink case. 

We've had male shoppers buy it on Amazon but we never know if it's intended for them or for a loved one.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I saw this thread last night and didn't reply. But honestly now: I'm a girl, and I would look somewhat weirdly at any guy pulling out his Kindle in a pink crock case. I know, I guess I'm not as tolerant or open-minded as I wish I was, sadly... What I mean, is that obviously I wouldn't care or judge any guy with a pink crock case (to each his own), but I would find it weird - and I think it's the combination of both crock AND pink that to me is really feminine...


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Gender stereo-typing is so passe.   A smart guy will carry the pink croc (not CROCK -- that's something you slow cook food in -- or fill with BS) case if he likes it -- because it will help him weed out the narrow-minded from the forward-thinkers -- sort of a social sieve.  And it will most likely reduce the possibility of those males who live in fear of their under-lying feminine sides from ever stealing it - they'd be terrified to touch pink.  Which is why you'll find that many jail holding cells are painted pink -- the guys put into them calm down because they're afraid to touch the walls.

BTW, the more a guy protests about pink, the more things he has to fear about revealing to himself.

As a straight female, give me the guy who has the calm confidence to not be worried about it either way.

I wish it were a more vivid pink or a purple croc case though.. never been much into weak-toned pinks myself.


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I think lack of replies, might be your answer


As I suspected... 



Javoedge said:


> Awwwww.
> 
> I think it's all about confidence.
> If you love the color, carry it. It would probably help if you'd coordinate the color somehow. If you're a guy, do you wear pink ties with suits? Polos? Button-ups? It's a nice soft shade of pink so I don't think people will judge you as much as if you were carrying a Barbie bubblegum pink case.
> ...


Yeah, I think you might be right about the confidence thing. My dressing is normally very dark in colors, like black and dark blue, and the style is like Japanese rocker/rebel kind. It's kinda hard to find a close representation of my style online but this is pretty close in the sense that if the pink croc case matches with that style, it should do fine on mine...

Now let's have them side by side:

















Hmmm, I thought it would go pretty ok...what do other kindleboarders think?


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it goes very well.. but, don't worry about what anyone else thinks (unless they're paying for it).  Buy what you like and like what you buy!


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

Karma Kindle said:


> I think it goes very well.. but, don't worry about what anyone else thinks (unless they're paying for it). Buy what you like and like what you buy!


Thanks...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Karma Kindle said:


> Gender stereo-typing is so passe. A smart guy will carry the pink croc (not CROCK -- that's something you slow cook food in -- or fill with BS) case if he likes it -- because it will help him weed out the narrow-minded from the forward-thinkers -- sort of a social sieve. And it will most likely reduce the possibility of those males who live in fear of their under-lying feminine sides from ever stealing it - they'd be terrified to touch pink. Which is why you'll find that many jail holding cells are painted pink -- the guys put into them calm down because they're afraid to touch the walls.
> 
> BTW, the more a guy protests about pink, the more things he has to fear about revealing to himself.
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing out the differences in meaning of the "croc" and "crock" spellings: I love learning new stuff in a language of which I am not a native speaker 

Funnily, and no matter what either of us thinks: not one single guy has answered on this thread so far...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, I'll play your game and and answer.  (Although I don't usually qualify as straight nor am I overly masculine).

I wear pink fairly often in clothing or the occasional piece of costume jewelry but usually my accessories like covers or backpacks or suitcases are blacks or browns or occasionally silvers .... 

That particular case I probably wouldn't buy for myself as its not my thing, but I wouldn't be upset if it was a gift ....


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for giving us a male opinion Geoffrey  ! 

BTW, I don't think it matters whether the pink croc "male takers" are straight or not or masculine or not: I wouldn't even think or look twice at a guy wearing pink stuff (I think every guy I know owns at least one pink shirt!), but in the case of this particular case (no pun intended!), I just find quite girlie. Heck, I find it too girlie for myself, and I'm a straight girl!!!!!

But like you, I could probably learn to live with it if someone gave me one


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Neo said:


> Thank you for giving us a male opinion Geoffrey !
> 
> BTW, I don't think it matters whether the pink croc "male takers" are straight or not or masculine or not: I wouldn't even think or look twice at a guy wearing pink stuff (I think every guy I know owns at least one pink shirt!), but in the case of this particular case (no pun intended!), I just find quite girlie. Heck, I find it too girlie for myself, and I'm a straight girl!!!!!
> 
> But like you, I could probably learn to live with it if someone gave me one


I agree with you. I've never been a fan of pink. I'm not big on guys (straight or not) who wear pink. To some people, it may mean they're "manly" or brave to wear it, but eh... Not so much for me. It's so common now, it's not that big of a deal. Though for Kindle case or whatever case, it would probably catch my attention - not so much with clothing.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Let us not forget that Stephen King has a custom pink Kindle!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL Christina


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I would be uncomfortable taking anything pink out into the general public and would be absolutely loathe to taking something pink to work, which, as it happens, is the only place that I take my DX with me (immaturity and closed mindedness can be seen readily enough without the aid of pink and there's far too much of both where I work).

With that said, I wouldn't use the case even if I was comfortable with carrying pink 'cause while I do like the exterior color, I do not like the design, and I do not like the looks of the inside of the case. Besides, I have a Purple Roof of Heaven and a Red River Garden and can't see myself setting both covers aside excepting for another Oberon, like the Saddle Celtic Hound which will be my next Oberon.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Acextreme said:


> My dressing is normally very dark in colors, like black and dark blue, and the style is like Japanese rocker/rebel kind. It's kinda hard to find a close representation of my style online but this is pretty close in the sense that if the pink croc case matches with that style, it should do fine on mine...
> Now let's have them side by side:


Ah, the JRocker look. 
Hmm. Now that you've described your fashion sensibilities, if you wear alot of dark colors, have you tried looking at the Fiber Book Style Case for Amazon Kindle 2 or the Fiber Flip Case?




It's got a nice, polished, woven black box-patterned design that separates it from the plain black Kindle cases out there. 
You could wear the case in the office or on weekends without worrying about looks. But, I understand if you want that splash of color that the Croc Case delivers.


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

@Javoedge:

Yes, the J-Rocker look. I am aware of that case you suggested but my main reason why it was not in my evoked set is because:

it's not genuine leather
it's quite plain in the sense that it's just going to blend into me since it's black and the pattern is quite uniform; I was looking for something that can accentuate my style, hence I thought a babyish/skyish blue croc case would do better but such is not an option...   

Oh well, at least I think the Pink Croc case would make quite a fashion statement about me. I don't think it's too mismatching (I actually thought it matches quite ok) but it does create some contrast with (not against) my style, which is not necessarily a bad thing as a little contrast will help to accentuate me from among the crowd...I would think so.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Personally, I think you should go for it. If you like the Pink Croc, and it suits your J-Rocker style (which I like very much, BTW!), then why not?


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, I got myself the Pink Croc case and it arrived a couple of days ago. A couple of issues though:


The color of the exterior seems more "dirty" (i.e. darker in tone as if the pink got dirty) than it does in the pictures. Is it supposed to be the case or it's just mine?
The left interior cover of the case has some non-slip material but unfortunately, dusts get stuck to it very easily, which implies that it would get dirty easily
While the case looks pretty good overall, protection might be questionable since if you were to drop it on its sides, I doubt you get adequate protection.

I will post some pictures to show you the darker tone of the pink, which the official pictures does not depict.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

All I have to say is "REAL Men wear pink"!!  

Granted the case doesn't get worn but it falls under "accessories" which falls under "fashion".


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Acextreme said:


> Ok, I got myself the Pink Croc case and it arrived a couple of days ago. A couple of issues though:
> 
> 
> The color of the exterior seems more "dirty" (i.e. darker in tone as if the pink got dirty) than it does in the pictures. Is it supposed to be the case or it's just mine?
> ...


Hey Acextreme,

Saw your post and wanted to address your concerns -- 
1. The Pink Croc leather color may appear more muted in appearance. The tone of the pink may appear more neutral/darker which is a natural condition. Some folks have ordered and mentioned the color wasn't quite as bright as how it appeared on their screens (not sure if it's people's screen calibrations). I'll share the feedback with the JAVOedge website folks to check into that. If you aren't happy with the color, feel free to read the bottom for more info so we can work with you.

2. We haven't heard negative feedback about the Pink Croc's interior lining in terms of dust collection.

3. In terms of protection, the Pink Croc Case offers protection on two fronts -- the exterior case and the interior housing case. Unlike Kindle cases that attach to a case cover via hinges/loops, the JAVOedge case sports an interior housing case (sheath) where you slip your Kindle into. It's a pretty snug fit. Even if you experience a sudden drop, jolt, shake, or bump, this interior sheath would keep your Kindle solidly in place, offering more shock protection then Kindle cases that use loops/hinges to keep your Kindle inside a cover.
We've had customers who've purchased this case as a replacement to their official Amazon Kindle 2 cases (which caused their Kindle devices to fracture). Most are pretty happy and have left positive feedback on Amazon:JAVOedge Pink Croc Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2
JAVOedge Pink Croc Flip Case for Amazon Kindle 2

However, if you aren't happy with your received case, by all means, we wouldn't want you to keep it. 
That is why JAVOedge offers a 30-day return period for which you can return a product. More info can be found here --  JAVOedge Customer Returns via Amazon Store  If you have more questions, you can also contact javoedge folks via [email protected] in regards to handling your specific order.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Acextreme, I remember a cover/case that was called Carbon Fiber (which I thought was hot and pretty rock), but can't remember who made it.  Anyone recall?


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

@Javoedge

Don't be mistaken, I'm pretty satisfied with the case for what it does; but I am quite sure my post don't seem that way, probably due to the more skeptical view. Overall, the case looks pretty good, though I got someone commenting that the case looks like it was worn-out (i.e. the pink of the exterior feels like it should be bright pink but got dirtied over time, maybe the impression was caused by the more brighter pink of the interior?). And when that was mentioned, I thought it did look as that was the case (i.e. the case got dirtied)... 

I will post an image up soon...


@F1Wild

I can't remember too...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Acextreme said:


> @F1Wild
> 
> I can't remember too...


Maybe someone will help us...and our memories or lack there of.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I actually prefer (from what I've seen in the photos, haven't seen one in person) the dusty pink color of the case exterior more than the 'brighter' pink of the interior. I would love it if the case interior exactly matched the outer croc material in color. Of course, I may be in the minority, lol 

But overall, I do think it's a very attractive case.


----------



## Acextreme (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, as I promised, here are some pictures, hope this will portray what this case really looks like...takes quite a number of attempts to capture the true color...phew, hard work... 

*Here's how the color really is, more or less; this picture is still a little lighter in tone; look at the top left corner of the picture (i.e. bottom left of the case) where there's a little shadow cast over it, that's how it looks in real life:*










*The interior:*










*See it gets dirty easily because of the material? See below the HOME button. And it really attracts dust; there's a large amount of it on the inside cover so that documents don't drop out - that is where dusts get stuck to it and you simply can't just brush off the dust as you normally do, you gotta use tape...* 


















But overall, the case is quite ok. I got the attention of girls easily with that Pink Croc cover plus the J-Rocker look (and maybe because I am a guy and guys "normally" don't carry pink as I was told by most gals); it stands out and the dusty pink quite accentuates my overall dark colors of my style. So, it's pretty mixed feelings; the only thing I dislike is that it dirties easily with that "sticky" material...


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey AceExtreme,

Thanks for sharing your feedback about your received case. JAVOedges makes its products with various types of fabrics and leathers. The interior non-leather material was selected for it's durability, softness, and comfort in handling. As you noted, the trade-off may be that based on a person's everyday use, the material may attract dirt/dust/scuffs.

As a reference, I'm including a general_ JAVOedge Product Care Guide for Kindle Cases_ so you and others can do spot-cleaning so you can maintain your cases' good looks. AceExtreme, this tip should also allow you to remove the scuffs/dirt that's accumulated on the edge of your Kindle Case (as seen in photo).

*Product Care Directions : Remove Light Dirt, Scuffs, Dust *
Apply a small amount of warm water to a clean, soft white cloth. With your clean white dampened cloth, rub along your Case with gentle, circular motions to remove dust/dirt. Blot dry with a clean white cloth and allow to air dry. For best results, use warm water sparingly and blot dry completely after cleaning to minimize wetting the surface.

That should take care of minor dust/dirt coverage more thoroughly.


----------

